# 2014 Zombie Apocalypse Theme



## Mogwai (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey everyone. I'm a long-time lurker of this forum but this is my first post, so greetings from Australia 

This will be our third Halloween party / quiz night. We've never done a proper theme before so we decided to do a zombie apocalypse theme this year. We also decided to decorate the whole house and backyard this time so guests will enter through the garage, walk through the yard and into the main room. We're also decorating the lounge, the hallway and the bathroom. So far, we've come up with a specific theme for each room but we need a few more ideas for actual decorations. The basic idea is that there's a military compound where the zombie 'virus' broke out due to experimentation, just like in a lot of zombie movies. So the garage is going to be a quarantine area, the yard is going to have a wire fence with zombies behind it and the lounge will be the science/medical facility where the experiments were happening. not sure about the main room / dining area yet. maybe some kind of canteen? the bathroom is going to be a contaminated area, full of fake bugs, etc.

Any more ideas would be greatly appreciated. Anything to set the scene we're trying to create, any details we could add. Thanks


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

LOL, Gremlins was on last night! I love the theater scene.....welcome to the forum, you've got some great ideas so far. 
Maybe you could have a survivor room. Have targets set up and let your guests shoot nerf guns at them? Or a mess hall for the food area, have some tin cans and aluminum pie plates to eat out of? 
sorry, not much help 

there is a Zombies!! thread started by pumpkinpie on page 2...lots of good stuff there


----------



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm a huge Walking Dead fan so I had searched the forum a while back to look for party ideas. I have to give all credit here to Defiler. This Walking Dead party looks amazing and he clearly put a ton of hard work into it. You can see the pics/ideas here:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...d-halloween-party.html?highlight=walking+dead


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's what I did, mine was more walking dead style http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-and-recipes/125434-zombies.html?highlight= here's a shortcut to the party pics 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-and-recipes/125434-zombies-16.html 

Try looking at Dawnski s album and posts...she did a zombie theme that sounds like it might mash up more to your liking...also matrixmom, she did a biohazard/zombie theme that was exquisite. ..


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

In 2010 did a Zombie Apocalypse theme but it was based in the future. I'm thinking you could get some ideas. Built a lot of props to give it that wasteland world vibe. We had a great time - even the parents and my sweet niece helped pull it off. 

Here's the build thread (lots of pics): http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/92436-props-zombie-apocalypse.html?highlight=

Here's the result (more pics): http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/100399-castle-terra-zombie-apocalypse.html?highlight=

The video:






The props:


----------



## Mogwai (Jun 10, 2014)

Wow, thanks for all the great ideas and warm welcomes, everyone! I'll start looking through the suggestions.


----------



## PandaRose84 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey guys. New to the site here (yay!). I am sure some of you are The Walking Dead fans as well (hopefully!) I am getting super excited about Halloween and am going with a zombie/creepy theme this year. Any suggestions would be helpful!


----------



## PandaRose84 (Jul 3, 2014)

Found a great site with some zombie related stuff. This would look pretty cool on the counter or a creepy table setting at your party! 

http://www.superfuntimegifts.com/collections/new-stuff/products/zombie-hand-wine-bottle-holder


----------



## Mogwai (Jun 10, 2014)

Very cool, PandaRose. Definitely some good inspiration for possible prizes


----------



## Banshee3 (Mar 25, 2014)

Here are some ideas...

-a fenced-off area with a pile of zombie corpses waiting to be burned
-a "memorial room" for all the victims of the zombie apocalypse. Have their names written on the wall and candles burning nearby as a sort of vigil. Like they did in The Walking Dead.
-For the dining room, you could have corpses sitting around the table(s) and the remains of a meal there. You could put fake bugs--maybe some flys and maggots--on the food. 
-Give your guests a zombie apocalypse survival kit. You can buy them online or make your own.
-Have half-eaten severed limbs laying about. You can get cheap ones at Dollar Tree (closer to Halloween). 

Also, it would be cool to have a zombie pit, but you'd have to dig an awful big hole! Maybe you could find one of those "scene setters" to lay on the floor that looks like a pit full of zombies, or make one yourself.


----------



## Mogwai (Jun 10, 2014)

Great ideas, Banshee. We're actually making 'survival kits' as prizes. We have two prizes for getting the most quiz points (everyone works in teams of two) and one for the best costume, which all the guests vote for. Any suggestions for things to go in the kits would be very helpful  We're also building a small fenced off area in the yard out of spare chicken wire and fake barbed wire. There'll be a few zombies behind the fence. I really like your memorial room idea. Maybe we'll have something like that along the hallway? Thanks for your help!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

There are some great tutorials for candy survival kits on pinterest. I was even going to do survival bracelets (super cheap if u make them yourself) but we wound up not doing our survival scavenger hunt


----------



## thereidss (Jul 26, 2008)

We did this theme last year it was a blast. My family all wore white tivek suits and cdc IDs all guests received face masks and they got glow sticks to wear around their necks which we called the antidote. We made a scavenger hunt thru the woods where they had to find related items. At set points we had players repeating chopper sounds gun fire and sirens. They had to find the best zombie killing ammo, which of course are shotgun shells. Syringes with the antidote were Jell-O shots. We had peoples pictures that we knew were coming morphed into zombies portraits.


----------



## Mogwai (Jun 10, 2014)

I'll have a look on Pinterest. Thanks!
That sounds like fun, Thereidss. I was thinking of doing the zombie pictures as well. I'm just not sure how we'll incorporate them into the decor?


----------



## thereidss (Jul 26, 2008)

Mogwai said:


> I'll have a look on Pinterest. Thanks!
> That sounds like fun, Thereidss. I was thinking of doing the zombie pictures as well. I'm just not sure how we'll incorporate them into the decor?


Use your friends zombie pictures as wanted posters. "danger , found wandering at 5th street" or hiding in bedroom stay clear of 61 main street.


----------



## Mogwai (Jun 10, 2014)

Ah, that's a good idea. Like zombies that have been seen in the area that haven't been dealt with. Thanks  I might also have a few pictures come up on the monitor in our 'lab' as, I don't know, 'test subjects'? Perhaps make up a little lab report to go with each photo.


----------



## Mogwai (Jun 10, 2014)

By the way, here are some of the things we've got for the party so far. I'll try not to post too many photos at once. These are the prizes we've got so far:









Syringe pens and gun pens from eBay, toxic waste drums with slime inside from a discount store.









These cute zombie cookie cutters were on special for around $5.









This is a little bobble-head zombie that was in the bargain bin for $4.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Welcome! Yay, I love this theme. Here's a link to how I made a zombie horde. http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-and-step-by-step/125514-build-zombie-horde-cheap.html I highly suggest going to Law Enforcement Targets website. You can buy zombie target practice posters real cheap. They look great whether you put them on the wall or create a character prop with it. http://www.letargets.com/estylez_ps.aspx?searchmode=keyword&searchkeyword=zombie

To flesh out my rooms, I made a Resident Evil area http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...cipes/125517-resident-evill-themed-party.html and a 28 Days Later area http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...-days-later-interactive-wall.html#post1430415 where people could write their own notes. Here's also a tutorial on making zombie windows. http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-and-step-by-step/125522-zombie-windows-busting.html There's so many movies, you can have fun with setting up a movie scene in each room.

Finally, here's a link to over 400 zombie party ideas. http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-zombie-party/


----------



## Mogwai (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks for the links, Dawnski. I actually pinned your zombie horde targets idea on pinterest a while ago. Love love love that idea! It looked amazing, by the way.


----------



## mejess68 (Mar 24, 2012)

Did mostly all zombies last year




Run out of time and didn't get to animate the zombie in the containment pod, the crawlers just use a lazy Susan and vent motor.


----------

